# Wild Vic's?



## sellfish

I thought I saw somewhere that more vics were imported recently.
I cant find any info on it. 
Is it true? Anyone know what came over?


----------



## DJRansome

I see these two wild Vics available with vendors:
Neochromis greenwoodi Mwanza Gulf
Pundamilia nyererei Makobe Island


----------



## Mschn99

There were quite a few brought over, there was a december 2012 import and then an early january 2013 import as well by Laif Demason. I looked at the stocklist for both and im guessing there were around 20 species.


----------



## sellfish

Wow just checked out the list. did anyone get any Rufus?
I would love to see pic's


----------



## denske

Where can one view this stock list?


----------



## samaki

Hi Yu can take a look at old world exotic, the fact that disappoints me is that many of those species have no precise location and names like ob piebald scraper are too imprecise to say what the fish is really.
xris


----------



## dreday

samaki said:


> Hi Yu can take a look at old world exotic, the fact that disappoints me is that many of those species have no precise location and names like ob piebald scraper are too imprecise to say what the fish is really.
> xris


I agree with that, if they are not sure what the fish is they make up a name based on some local and possible characteristics. I saw a video and believe some of them to be neochromis omnicaerulous Makobe. The female and male look correct to me. I believe there was some confusion because in this species there are color morphs in the females and possibly males. So it may be hard to pick through them and properly label them.


----------



## samaki

Hi To add to this two close species exhibit the same OB pattern in the females dress, as >N.omnicaruleus and N.greenwoodi and the external morphology is very close.
xris


----------



## dreday

I was able to pull some extra cash together and put an order in for 11 wild vics. Not very many but they are very pricey. I got hopefully two species coming. I will post some pics once they settle in and start to show some color. There are some still available but you need to go through a store or whole seller to get them.


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids

the rufus had come in all males and only 6 pcs - I tried to buy all 6 but Laif said they had no color and no females so all 6 pcs went to someone for research purposes.
for species with no specific collection point - all fish were collected from Mwanza Gulf to Juma Island hope this helps narrow your collection points on the piebalds.
I have only read about Juma Island in Ole Seahausens book, so great to finally see some live fish collected from here.

everyone welcome on the face book page for Wild Nyererei -- many pics already posted up of wild vics and females holding.
http://www.facebook.com/CaliforniaCichl ... 6565547853


----------



## dreday

Maybe some can confirm or help ID some of my fish. They are not great pics to start with.

Neochromis greenwoodi is my guess as of now.

















"neochromis long black fin scrapper" is what they were called. Not sure if they are a matched sexes.


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids




----------



## dreday

thanks for the pic. you sure it is from juma island?


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids

No - only because I did not collect it myself from Juma island-- I had to rely on collector, exporter, importer-- who have many years experience and anyone with F1 will have to rely on me the retailer. these fish do look different -- here is photo of my male Wild Pundamilia Nyererei Super Red Makobe Island--























I am currently breeding

Wild Pundamilia Nyererei Red Mwanza Gulf (Dec. 2012 imports )(F1 2007 imports )
Wild Pundamilia Nyererei Red Juma Island ( Jan 2013 imports )
Wild Pundamilia Nyererei Super Red Makobe Island ( 2013 imports )


----------



## samaki

Hi Just one thing to say, Pundamilia nyererei is always red. No need to say red nyererei. 
xris :lol:


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids

sorry to see you disagree with the importers with over 30 yrs experience in importing these fish and the only reliable people sucessfully doing so decade after decade.


----------



## alanastar

for me there were more interesting fish on the list other than already well established nyererei. BUT i guess they do sell very well.

would love to see other examples from Juma Island


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids

I have over 10 yrs working with Nyererei -- part of reason it has become more available in the hobby-- but established-- I dont think so -- quality genetics that have not been crossed is hard to find.--- F0, F1, F2 genetics are barely becoming avail only recently --- the quality of thispecie is about to show its full potential to the new generation of hobbyist. from any importation since 2007 I only found 1 other breeder who offered any F1 Nyererei and very minimal at that.
Zebra obliquidens , Obliquidens, rock kribs, are still more readily avail on any wholesale or LFS stock.

I have bred many other species from Lake Victoria -- the supply and demand of the USA has narrowed it to Nyererei as current best selling Victorian.
You can google my id for my photo albulms.. Only going to post enough on Samakis forums to keep the truth out there he has a delete problem.
I have lots of photos of all wilds I have with brooding females etc. google will help you find.


----------



## dreday

you cross your wild stock with tank raised fish and call them F1, that is BS. i am sick of you bad mouthing the admins on this forum. you have been banned from other forums from your insane ego.

the importers call the fish whatever they want because they can not always properly ID them. i know the importers as well, they do this constantly. it is much easier to sell a fish with a catchy name than just going by a scientific name.


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids

I am here to share the info of the Wild Victorians that were imported. I wrote a full page article, most questions by members were answered took time to write. I thought we were all members here to help preserve these rare fish they are considered endangered why hinder any efforts to preserve them, it is not easy preserving something, sometimes bottle feeding dont work. I only seen 1 other breeder then myself successfully breed and distribute F1 Mwanza Nyererei from 2007 wild importation to USA. I am currently working with CARES to get these new shipments registered.
I am looking for people interested in helping preserve these genetics for the new generation of hobbyist.

My Juma island wild NYEREREI RED - 2nd spawn today here are pics as requested.


----------



## eric

OK. Let's keep to the topic of this folder please. Comments and posts not directly related to aquaria discussion were removed.


----------



## Big Jim 1

WOW another NYEREREI RED. This has to do with selling his fish.

Joe I'm glad to see your finally joining the CARES program after 15 years of breeding these rare fish. I'm also glad you were able to get some more Wild Caught Vic's, Congrats.


----------



## samaki

Hi for most of the people who keep vic species, F0 or F1 is not so important, many of us just don't care about that. We are working for most of us with well identified species from scientifics laboratories, this point is important because of the seriousness of the identification on those fishes.
xris


----------

